# Cancer Awareness Pens



## Lenny (Dec 17, 2013)

Sorry for the lousy photo .... but it's not about the pens, it's about the story...

As many of you know, my daughter Jessica was diagnosed with a stage 4 Glioma (tumor) on her brain stem last January. After several trips to Dana Farber, including a needle biopsy to confirm and better diagnose her treatment, she was given 2 to 3 years to live.
She was then refered to  MaineGeneral's Harold Alfond Center For Cancer Care to undergo radiation and chemo theraphy under the watchful eyes of 
Dr. Jones and Dr. Polkinghorn. These pens will be presented to them this Friday.

I want to thank the IAP, Rich Kleinhenz, Ken Nelson of Kallenshaan Woods for making the Cancer Awareness Pens available.

And, I particularly want to thank Ed and Dawn from Exotic Blanks, who refunded my card the cost of the kits when I placed the order, saying it was their gift to me in Jessie honor.

Yesterday Jessie got the results of her most recent MRI. *There was no sign of the tumor!  *


----------



## kyaggie (Dec 17, 2013)

That is fantastic! Congratulations to your daughter and your entire family!

Mike


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 17, 2013)

:bananen_smilies051::RockOn::bananen_smilies046:
Great news, Lenny!


----------



## scottsheapens (Dec 17, 2013)

Hope you have a wonderful Christmas season.  Looks like your gift arrived early.  I'll still say prayers that her troubles stay far away.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Dec 17, 2013)

Wow what great news and a wonderful gift from God at this special timw of year.  The pens look great.  You did an awesome job.


----------



## Super Dave (Dec 17, 2013)

Great news, nice pens. I'm sure they will be cherished. 

Dave


----------



## Jim Burr (Dec 17, 2013)

As a survivor Lenny...I have no words that can explain your happiness! Having a daughter as a survivor...I know exactly how you feel!! Pens are great ways to express that joy...well done sir and Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 17, 2013)

The pens are nice but the news is GREAT.


----------



## pianomanpj (Dec 17, 2013)

Congrats, Lenny! Not just for the wonderful news about Jessica's health, but also successfully navigating our new roundabouts in Augusta. :wink::biggrin:


----------



## jeff (Dec 17, 2013)

That's great news, Lenny!


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Dec 17, 2013)

That is excellent news! May you be blessed with much happiness and family presence this holiday season.

By the way, the pens are very nice.


----------



## longbeard (Dec 17, 2013)

Excellent news Lenny


----------



## jcm71 (Dec 17, 2013)

Great news!  Merry Christmas, Lenny, to you and your family.  You have so much to be thankful for.


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 17, 2013)

You are right Lenny. It is not about the pens, even though they look great. It is about your daughter and that blessing she has received. A joyous holiday season to you and yours and God bless.

Ray


----------



## ssajn (Dec 17, 2013)

That's wonderful news.


----------



## PeetyInMich (Dec 18, 2013)

Your Christmas came early.


----------



## Teeball (Dec 18, 2013)

Fantastic news.


----------



## bobleibo (Dec 18, 2013)

Lenny, 
That is hands down the best Christmas present anyone could ever receive. I am smiling from ear to ear just thinking about how happy your entire family must be. 
Happy Holidays!
Bob


----------



## lyonsacc (Dec 18, 2013)

Great news!!!!  Will continue to pray for you and your family.

Oh - and the pens look good to.


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 18, 2013)

My uncle Skip went into that same unit(he lived in Shapleigh, Maine).  He to was given 2 to 3 years....but with the help he received there he made it much longer.

I hope you have the same results.  And you and yours will be included in my nightly...



Scott (top notch) B


----------



## treeturner1962 (Dec 18, 2013)

WOW!!!! That is the best news I have heard all day!!!! God comes through and kicks cancer in the butt!!!! 
Thank you for sharing!!

John


----------



## Tom T (Dec 18, 2013)

Lenny,
Great news and very nice pens.  God is so good all the time.


----------



## OZturner (Dec 19, 2013)

Lenny, That is just the best news.
Santa Claus has been outdone this year, you have already received the best present ever.
Congratulations to your Daughter, and her Medical Team.
Brian.


----------



## Lenny (Dec 21, 2013)

The good news was short lived. Jess has been in terrible pain since Tuesday night. A ct scan yesterday showed nothing. Went to her appointment in Augusta and delivered the pens. They believe her pain is a reaction to the chemo. Meds didn't help overnight so we are at the local ER. :frown:


----------



## PWL (Dec 21, 2013)

Thats wonderful! Couldn't have a better Christmas.

PW


----------



## PWL (Dec 21, 2013)

I should read all the comments before I post. Sorry. Hope it all works out.

PW


----------



## thewishman (Dec 21, 2013)

I've been thinking about your daughter and her condition all week and just found this thread. So happy to learn that the tumor is gone. I hope she can get some relief from her pain.


----------



## firewhatfire (Dec 21, 2013)

If that dont deserve a like for a post,  nothing does.


----------



## Mike Powell (Dec 21, 2013)

OUTSTANDING!!!!!!!!!!!  
Because of stories like this.  I am going to school for nursing when I retire from the AF next year.  My plan is to go into the Oncology side of it.  My Aunt died from Cancer/Leukemia.   Another lady that is like a mother to me is battling cancer now, and a few of my high school freinds also had cancer.  

Before I was in the Military, I was a cop, nothing but negative there, then while in the AF, I build bombs.  So I figure the next chapter I will help people, So this is my goal in life.  I will be round 45 when I finally get to put the RN behind my name.


----------



## Edgar (Dec 21, 2013)

Great news about her tumor, Lenny. We will keep her in our prayers and hope that her pain is relieved soon.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 21, 2013)

I'll keep her in my prayers. I hope it's a temporary thing.


----------



## fastgast (Dec 21, 2013)

That's great, congrats, and yes God is Good!!!!!!


----------



## Lenny (Dec 22, 2013)

After 12 hours in the ER, they admitted her overnight for observation. She passed every test, ct scan, EKG, blood work all looked good. They are trying to determine if it's gastrointestinal tract related or muscle/skeletal. It was looking more like the latter which would be terrific news. The former would be a side effect from her chemo and require a change in her treatment, a treatment that so far has been working great!


----------



## eldee (Dec 22, 2013)

That is great news! I can see your smiles from here. Nice pens, and there's nothing wrong with the photo.


----------



## Lenny (Dec 23, 2013)

Jessie just had an endoscopy which revealed an ulcer. We finally know the cause of all her pain. May take awhile to get her some relief but their is a great mental relief just in knowing the cause. Looks like she will be home for Christmas. 
Thank you all for your continued prayers!
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Super Dave (Dec 23, 2013)

Good news have a Merry Christmas !

Dave


----------



## PWL (Dec 23, 2013)

That's great Lenny. You all have a Merry Christmas.

PW


----------



## Russknan (Dec 23, 2013)

Lenny, what a long tough ride! But it really IS about how the story turns out. I can only imagine the agony for you. It doesn't get any closer to the bone than your kid! Sounds like she's had a good team on her side, in addition to the support of a loving family. I wish you much peace and relief this Christmas and a much better New Year! Russ


----------



## Lenny (Jan 5, 2014)

Unfortunately, I spite of three trips to ER's and a couple of hospital stays, Jess was sent home and told she would just have to deal with the pain. Fortunately her Oncologist got involved and got her an appointment with a Surgeon here in Augusta. She was immediately admitted into the hospital. The poor girl has lost over 20 lbs. She has pancreatitis caused, they believe, by her gallbladder .... Possibly stones in the ducts. They will do more tests tomorrow to try to better figure out what is going on. At least they are managing her pain. Can't believe two other hospitals sent her home in the condition she is in!


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 5, 2014)

I hope this surgeon can take care of her. She will remain in my prayers.


----------



## Super Dave (Jan 5, 2014)

Lenny, Your daughter and your family are in our prayers. Pain is something no one should have to "deal" with. I hope they solve this mystery and give her some relief. It sounds like she as been through so much, she is tuff. If they don't find the problem, try a Pain Management Doctor. They are much better at treating pain then most other Doctors.

Dave


----------



## mark james (Jan 5, 2014)

My thoughts are with you and her!!!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 5, 2014)

Miracles DO happen, so happy for your daughter and your family!


----------



## timberbits (Jan 5, 2014)

Fantastic news. All the best.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 6, 2014)

Still waiting for the doctors to figure out what is going on. She had another type of MRI today to check for possible stones in the ducts of the pancreas. They didn't see anything. Something is irritating the pancreas as every day her levels continue to rise. Hoping tomorrow brings better news and a course of action.


----------



## 76winger (Jan 6, 2014)

That's wonderful news Lenny!


----------

